# Canadian Army Infantry vision requirements.



## Trev (Nov 17, 2013)

I found a PDF of vision requirements for the Canadian Infantry, but it's from 1998. Can anyone tell me if the vision and colour vision requirements are the same, or have they changed? http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...toGwCw&usg=AFQjCNEIhvcjY5AWMRHneD4COJnMrRfRRA


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 17, 2013)

I believe the medical standards for all occupations are being reviewed now.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page

I suggest use hit up www.forces.ca and they have a chat option; talk to a recruiter.  Or email, phone them.


----------

